# Lexar Pro CF 1000x vs 1066x?



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 22, 2014)

Are these actually different cards with different speeds, or did they just rename the 1000x - 1066x for marketing purposes?


----------



## PhotosbyChuck (Dec 30, 2014)

It's a new card with better sustained read/write speeds. It's so close to the 1000x that the 1000x  has been discontinued, although a quick search shows a lot of places still seem to have stock.


----------



## Warrenl (Dec 30, 2014)

A lot of people had read/write issues with the 1000x cards, myself included. 

make sure you use a UDMA 7 card reader


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 30, 2014)

Warrenl said:


> A lot of people had read/write issues with the 1000x cards, myself included.
> 
> make sure you use a UDMA 7 card reader



Do you know what these issues are? Where can I find further information?
I have been VERY pleased with the performance of my Lexar 1000x 32GB card in my 1DX, but if there are potential issues I would like to know about them.
I would be grateful for your help.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 30, 2014)

I have 2 of the 1000x cards and never had any problems. Why would a slightly faster card solve issues?

PhotosbyChuck - why did they come out with a new card that was so close to the old card?


----------



## PhotosbyChuck (Dec 31, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> PhotosbyChuck - why did they come out with a new card that was so close to the old card?



The new cards are VPG-65 certified. It's a standard that means the card can sustain a 65MB/s write speed needed for 4K cameras and some high end applications. The 1000x cards were below 65MB/s and therefore fell to the lower VPG-20 level of certification. (There is nothing between 20 and 65 AFAIK.) I would guess that the 1000x was barely missing the 65MB/s mark -- and so, speed was slightly increased to get the VPG-65 certification and the old 1000x production was halted.

I have never had a read or write issue with a Lexar Pro 1000x card (and I have about 10 of them). Not to discount that it could happen to others, of course. But wanted to point out the problem with small samples like a forum. I had a SanDisk Extreme Pro card that totally failed. SanDisk replaced it for free. The real lesson is, given enough cards and time ... you'll likely run into an issue eventually.


----------

